# Can't get 3-point to float on tc-30!! Help Please!



## sledge (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a 2004 TC-30, New Holland with FEL. Use lots of 3 point attachments. My problem is I can't figure out how to get the lift arms to float. Been around tractors all my life, but I am stumped. It is very annoying and effects the quality of the work. Please help if you can.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

My first thought was that you were in draft control mode, but I read on the internet that a TC30 doesn't have draft control. Is this correct?? Seems strange that a modern tractor doesn't have draft control. 

Are your lift arms free to go down close to the ground when not attached to anything? Say within 6" of the ground?

Try loosening the stabilizer links.

It may be that your three point attachment is not heavy enough?? Try adding some weight.


----------



## sledge (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, sixbales! There is a sticker by the 3-point lift control that indicates draft control. I don't have any trouble getting the arms to go down. They will not float up unless the 3-point control is raised. The back of the tractor will raise off the ground and they still won't move up until you raise the control. Hope this answers your questions. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

OK, I think that you are operating in the "Draft Control" mode. For most operations including floating, you will want to use the "position control" mode. Check your operators manual to learn how to turn the draft control on/off. The draft mode is used primarily for plowing. 

In the draft mode, you set the plows to the depth you want them and the lift will hold them there, unless the plows start pulling too hard (hit a rock, root, whatever). The pulling force is sensed through the top link of the 3 pt lift. If it's pulling too hard the lift will raise the plows to reduce the load on the tractor and then resume back to the original setting. It will not allow float.


----------



## sledge (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for the help and ideas. I will try this this weekend and see what i can figure out. Now I have a starting point. I will post results next week. Thanks again!


----------

